# Bersa Thunder 9mm UC



## 44magFMJ

I'm considering getting a Thunder 9mm UC SS (or black) and am undecided over that or a Ruger P95. Would like to know from anyone who has the Thunder 9mm how you like it and what, if any, problems you have had with it. Has it shown any peculiar wear spots on the slide or contact parts like the trigger disconnect?


----------



## Thunder 9

My first Bersa was a nickel .380. Had several FTE during the first 200 rounds so I did not trust it for a carry gun. Also ammo was too high so I upgraded to the full size Thunder 9mm. Never had a hiccup in nearly a thousand rounds. It's a great gun. Added a 9mm uc in stainless. So far 600+ rounds and zero problems. IMO the 9mm Bersas are far superior to the .380 and are much more economical to shoot. Normal wear marks where slide meets frame; not a problem.


----------



## Cowboybootnut

I bought the Bersa Thunder 9mm UC for my CCW. I have fired 300 rds in it so far, and I love it. 

I sure would like some other grips for it, does anyone know of commercial grips availability?


----------



## rachilders

The only grips available for the UC-9 are the ones that came with the gun, at least for now.:smt022


----------



## oppie

1200 rounds thru my Firestorm Mini 9. Not a single problem. i love the gun and trust it as much as my 225. 

As for grips, I've seen a UC 9 with a Hogue Handall (or a Pachmyr sleeve) on it. Appeared to fit OK. Not sure of the advantage since the UC and mini have a grip with finger grooves.


----------



## bluehandgun

i have a p95 and love it, however i have heard nothing bad about the 9uc and the 9uc is a lot more concealable than the p95.


----------



## jfrink2

I have a P95DC and it's been great so far. I'm currently looking for a lighter, smaller carry gun though, thus why I was in here reading the Bersa forum to see what everyone is saying about the Bersa .380 and the Thunder 9mm.


----------



## bluehandgun

well i picked up a bersa thunder 380 last week and have 100 rounds thru it (magtech fmj and remington umc fmj) with no issues. so far so good. i plan on running another 100 or so rounds thru it this week. if all goes well it will be my carry gun. i also like the 9 uc, but the 380 is smaller so i went with it.

edited to add; will probably carry it loaded with corbon dpx or hornady xtp - both recommended defense loads for bersa 380s...


----------



## WoodLark

I have both the 9UC and 45UC and like both. The .45 had some feed issues, but seems to be getting better. The 9 has never had a single problem. They are a little larger than my Kahr P9 so I tend to carry the Kahr in warm weather (it is also a very reliable gun).


----------



## jb1023

Maybe somebody can help answer this for me. I am researching the Bersa Thunder 9MM UC and am not sure if this is a DA/SA or DAO. I have seen conflicting statements on different reseller websites. I've never handled a DA/SA pistol but from reading some reviews on other guns it sounds like the DA/SA might be more accurate when firing in quick bursts due to the shorter trigger after the first shot. Just curious, ultimately I will probably have to see if any of the ranges around here rent this gun and the others I am looking at such as the Taurus PT111 and S&W M&P Compact.


----------



## Rob Greene

*Bersa Thunder 9 UC*

I own a Thunder 9 UC stainless and I love it! I haven't had it for too long, maybe a month or so, but I've found it to be accurate and haven't had any problems with it. It hasn't jammed no matter what I feed it, and when I pull the trigger, it goes BANG! What more can you ask for??
The one major drawback is the price of mags for it. The only other thing is that it's so darn fun to shoot I find it gets expensive rather quickly!!:anim_lol:
It's a DA/SA, by the way!


----------



## tnjack

I have the Thunder 9 UC SS. The SS has now been discontinued. Mine came with 2-13 rd mags. I wish I had had a weapon like this in my years in Law Enforcement. I carried a Beretta 9mm off duty but I would rather have had this Bersa. Name and cost don't mean everything. 
My service weapon was a Colt Python 4" blue 357. That was a real weapon. Wish I had it back. I remember reading of a man who said the Python was the Cadillac of handguns. Another person corrected him by saying it was not the Cadillac, it was the Rolls Royce. I tend to agree.


----------



## Lance0812

*Concealed Carry*

I can offer a vote for the Bersa T380. Picked one up about a month ago and the resemblance to my long-ago Walther PP is uncanny. I've fired only about fifty rounds so far, no blips or hang-ups and the bullets mostly go where I'm pointing the gun. (Those that don't are, I'm sure, pilot error.)
A recommendation for concealed carry: I do not yet have my CCW card but in Missouri it is legal for anyone of age to carry (loaded or unloaded) in an automobile. However, if it is on my person then I am illegal the moment I exit the auto.
Solution: I bought a seat holster from USHolsters.com. Although it is made for pickups, I was able to make it work in my Malibu. The holster hides behind the door pillar and is low enough that it can't be seen from outside the car or from the passenger seat (two of my criteria).
Someone sitting directly behind the driver can see it but that's a rare situation for me.
Futher, it is so well concealed that I'm comfortable leaving it in the car when I have to enter a posted store or mall.
As to readiness: I'm not looking for a fast draw from this, just a way to carry it out of sight until I drive into or park in a potential situation. Then, the 380 is out of the holster and in my lap until such time as I'm ready to leave the area.


----------



## Rastus

I just picked up a Thunder 9UC a few weeks ago and like it a lot. Among my collection are Sigs, CZ, Walther, and now the Bersa. The fit 'n finish of the Beersa is not up to the Sig or CZ standards but the gun absolutely works and fits my hand well.

I carry the UC9 almost daily in my pocket. It's a bit heavy for that but works for me. Others would not agree, I'm sure.

The 9UC *is* a DA/SA action gun, with well-placed controls (slide release and decocker) and an interesting additional feature - the decocker remains in the decocked position when actuated, acting as a manual safety.


----------



## oldhack62

The Bersa 9UC qualifies, in my opinion, for the lovingly pejorative moniker of 'tack driver' -- an utterly reliable, consistent and accurate gun. Just aim, pull the trigger, and repeat.
Now, I have a Bersa .380cc which is a 'problem child', with persistent trigger-disconnect spring problems. But, those in no way affect my affection for the Bersa 9mm UC.


----------



## StarMeister

I'm new to this site but have carried Bersa for several years. My first was the Thunder 380. I liked this so much I next got the Thunder 9mm UC. I've never had any problem FTF or otherwise with the 380. The 9mm only presented a problem last week with a delayed hammer fall; I would pull the trigger, the hammer cocked then fell about a second later. I found this to be due to the sear being filthy after firing about 400 rounds that afternoon. After a thorough cleaning she's back in action. I must say I am very pleased with my two Bersa's. It was earlier mentioned the finish is not the greatest. I agree!! Bersa focussed on function, not fashion. I've completely broke down the 380 to just the frame and slide to have soda blasted. Also I've ground off all stampings except the serial number and caliber designation. Once soda blasted I'm going to refinish the frame flat black and the slide satin black with KG Gun Kote. I've heard good reviews on this coating and the color scheme will match my Beretta 96D. If it turns out nice I'll next refinish the 9mm. Wish me luck!!:smt023


----------



## rachilders

As literally *EVERYONE* who owns a UC-9 will tell you, they are easily as reliable, accurate and user friendly a pistol as you can find! I doubt if you can find a pistol costing twice the price that has the same features and quality as a Bersa 9. As someone else pointed out, Bersa's don't necessarily have the "finish" of a high end gun like SIG. OTOH, if a gun I own is going to be a working gun and not a safe queen or heirloom then the pretty finish is not going to last very long anyway. My only concern is whether the gun I carry is dependable, accurate and will do what I want it to do, when I want it to do it. :smt023

I also happen to own two SIG's and my Bersa UC-9's are just as reliable, just as durable as my SIG's, CZ's, Rugers, Taurus or any other pistol I own _*and*_ I can buy two UC-9s for the price of one of those SIG's.


----------



## BigDaveP

just bought a UC9 yesterday, can't wait to prove you out! going into range this morning to do it.. 

side benefit.. safety, slide release both ambidextrous... only thing I need to operate with index finger (I'm lefty) is slide release.. otherwise I can use it and not look like a goofball.

p.s. the newest version of this gun (mine says manuf. in April) has tactical rail for light mounting and also has 13 rd mags (2) instead of 10 rounders. I haven't tested the full size mags from the thunder 9, don't know if you can upload this gun, but 13 rds ain't bad for a compact conceal 9mm.

(update) I've been to the range several times with it... shoots straight as a string, pulls down really fast, very easy to clean, not a lot of recoil because it's all steel.. I can't find anything wrong with this gun! And I really like that the newest model has gone up from 10 rd mags to 13... and it comes with a second mag, which some manufacturers are now cutting from the box to save money... 

It's not as small as a Glock 26 but it's smaller than the 19... small enough to conceal if you're serious about it... great ergonomics, and for me, a lefty, it's got safety and slide release on BOTH sides.. big, easy to operate controls.. best 9mm my left hand has ever used.. 

For me, the safety setup is perfect. I can chamber a round, use the safety to drop the hammer, and if I have to pull it out I just flip down the safety and pull the first round in double action, and keep shooting til the bad guy's done... a very fast way to engage, but very safe to carry... that hammer-drop decocker safety is a wonderful thing.


----------



## gldnrott

I'm so glad to hear such great reviews on the Bersa. My husband had a friend that kept telling him they were junk. I just wanted to tell him that apparently those people who he got the information from didn't know how to shoot since they were jamming on the third shot. ANYWAY, we've got about 100 rounds through our first Bersa and we love it. I personally love my Gen 3 Glock 19 more, but I could comfortable shoot the Bersa without a problem. My next gun though, without ever shooting one, will be the Thunder 380 or Thunder Plus 380 for the simple fact that when you hold it, it feels like it has become one with your hand. I would love to find someone in my area that owns one that I could run a few rounds through to try before I buy, but from the experience I've had with the UC9, I don't think it will matter.


----------



## TGeneC

gldnrott said:


> I'm so glad to hear such great reviews on the Bersa. My husband had a friend that kept telling him they were junk. I just wanted to tell him that apparently those people who he got the information from didn't know how to shoot since they were jamming on the third shot. ANYWAY, we've got about 100 rounds through our first Bersa and we love it. I personally love my Gen 3 Glock 19 more, but I could comfortable shoot the Bersa without a problem. My next gun though, without ever shooting one, will be the Thunder 380 or Thunder Plus 380 for the simple fact that when you hold it, it feels like it has become one with your hand. I would love to find someone in my area that owns one that I could run a few rounds through to try before I buy, but from the experience I've had with the UC9, I don't think it will matter.


My wife bought the Thunder .380 and has put 400 rounds through it. Two jams and only because she tried the 7+1 DA/SA then forgot that you are not supposed to rack the pistol with a round in the chamber! She has never owned or fired a larger calibre pistol before. We went over features, safety and common sense with the salesman and then turned her loose on the range with a few tips on stance and to not "limp wrist" the gun. Since the initial goof she has shot flawlessly and is already popping the center ring with regularity.

To answer the initial question - I purchased the Thunder 9 UC Pro and so far am very impressed. Solid, good feel, easy to use well placed slides, safetys and releases. Round chambered indicator is nice and recoil is comfortable. No complaints after 400, will be willing to give a rave review if I get to 1K with no issues.


----------



## cluznar

Bersa 9mm, Bersa .380 --- finally this country is realizing how good Bersa guns are.

:numbchuck:


----------



## Duggap

I have both the Thunder .380 and the Thunder 9mm uc. Both have performed without a single failure. I trust them both. Carry the .380 in summer and the 9mm in winter. I think they both shoot a lot alike, except that there is less kick with the .380.


----------



## Deadwood

Was looking for a good 9m CC pistol. Got burned badly by a over rated pistol by a certain Mfg. Saw the Bersa 9UC on the Internet. Could not find one locally so bought it anyway. Best pistol that I have ever had. Got it in Oct 1910 and have over 5000 rds. though it. It is a dream to shoot, very acccurate and very reliable. I trust my life on it and it is my EDC pistol.


----------



## bcd02

Damn,
I live in CA and just looked it up. I want a thunder 9 but its not certified for sale in CA. Only 4 .380 models are legal for sale in CA by bersa.
This state is retarded.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I also carry a Bersa 9UC. It's the most accurate gun I've ever owned.


----------

